# comet goldfish and a betta



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I know this is going to sound like a stupid question but I gotta ask it...feel free to yell at me because I know someone is going to. lol
I have a comet goldfish approx. 3 inches in a 10 gal tank acclimated to tropical water temp. (78 deg). He is doing great and really seems to like the warm water. My question is....can I put a male betta in with him?
I currently have 2 glass barbs and 8 small molly fry in the tank but that is just temporary til I can get them back to the fish store. Goldy will then be all alone. Will the betta try to fight him because of the flowing fins? Will the comet fight the betta for territory? Goldy will most likely be getting a new home in the future before he gets much bigger.

Just toss me some opinions and I'll work on it from there. 

"Tanks" a bunch


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry Rita, I woulden't do it.
Goldfish are extremely messy fish and they need alot of top-water agitation and aeretion throughout the tank.
Bettas like calm water, and the warmer the better for them


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i would never do it either, the fins might just be to tempting for a betta and their need are too different.they also eat different foods.try a snail or search around for other coldwater aquatic creatures if your looking for something different.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Plus, your comet will get to be extremely large, and will probably eat the Betta. Anything a goldfish can fit into his mouth is fair game. A friend of mine had 2 comets in a 10g tank, and they got to be about 7 inches each (in about 4 years) before she moved them into a 20g tank, where they got to be about 10-12 inches each (about 2 years later). One died from the overcrowding, and the other one went to live in a pond. So don't expect the small tank to prevent your comet from getting big, it might slow him down a bit, but he'll still get huge. And Bettas can't swim very fast, so the goldie would end up getting all of the food, and the Betta could starve.

I would recommend keeping the comet as the only fish in the tank for now. You could add a snail, if you want. Once you get the goldie a larger tank, you can have fun with the 10g and make it a community tank with a Betta as the centerpiece.


----------

